# Sander for Knife



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

Any one recommend a type of sander/grinder one would use to make a knife from saw blades? I do not own any except an orbital sander right now. I do have a dremel for cutting out the shape.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

nywell said:


> Any one recommend a type of sander/grinder one would use to make a knife from saw blades? I do not own any except an orbital sander right now. I do have a dremel for cutting out the shape.


I'd go for something that isn't too fast, to prevent burning the temper of the blade, but a specific model, Squawsach uses a modified 2x42 Sears grinder, seems pretty good.


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

What kind of saw blades do you use? I've heard of making knives out of them before but never got around to it.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*First Knife*

This will be my first knife, I was planning on using circular saw blade as the raw material. I believe that is what others are using ???
I heard years ago, that car spring steel made good knife mat'l.but I think that is way too thick. Maybe not.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

*homebuilt grinders*

there are many sites about grinders for knives. If you are handy you can build your own. I'm building 1 right now but have many uses for it besides knives. it has cost me about $30 for bearings so far and will cost about $100 when complete with 10 - 2"x72" belts that are on the way. Its a kinda KMG clone with my own touch. heres a few pics.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

You could also make a knife from a file. I did 40+ years ago and I still have it. Temper is critical with all knives.


----------



## bearbowsforlife (Feb 7, 2009)

There are a ton of sources for knife steel. I've made several out of circular saw blades, and also a couple from a lawnmower blade. Leaf spring steel is very popular. You'll want to avoid saw blades with carbide tips, as the steel in those blades isn't initially hard enough. With some you can heat treat them later, but for me it's been easier to just avoid them. There are a ton of good knifemaking forums out there. Take a look around to get started - I wish I had done more research before starting out. I would have saved myself a lot of time and frustration. Good luck to all


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

> Temper is critical with all knives.


actually the entire heat treat process is critical.

You can make do with a 1 x 30 delta , but will use a lot of belts , a 2 x 42 from sears will work as well.

Most knifemakers use a 2 x 72 belt grinder ( variable speed ).

A 9" disc sander is also great ( even better if reversible ). 9" allows you to use spray adhesive and sheets of sand paper ( just glue , stick , trim excess with razor blade ).

a 4 x 36 will also get you started.

For economical belts , check out Barbkat on ebay. They aren't as good as Norton's or 3M , but they work.


There are plenty of plans on the web to make a no weld grinder , depends on how skilled you are at building stuff.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Sander*

Thanks, I'll look at the sanders mentioned above and go from there. Hopefully I can post my finished product soon.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

I made my own for about $150.00. Even has a flat platen. I will try to post pics soon.

SRF


----------



## pomurchu (Mar 10, 2008)

bill2455 said:


> there are many sites about grinders for knives. If you are handy you can build your own. I'm building 1 right now but have many uses for it besides knives. it has cost me about $30 for bearings so far and will cost about $100 when complete with 10 - 2"x72" belts that are on the way. Its a kinda KMG clone with my own touch. heres a few pics.


Nice job Bill. I'm about to start building a similar type of grinder. I dont have a welder so it'll be a lot of tapping.

Where did you get the contact wheel and the tracking wheel from? Also - Is your drive wheel made from wood?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Thanks*



pomurchu said:


> Nice job Bill. I'm about to start building a similar type of grinder. I dont have a welder so it'll be a lot of tapping.
> 
> Where did you get the contact wheel and the tracking wheel from? Also - Is your drive wheel made from wood?
> 
> ...


Hey Paul I sent you a pm

anyone else have pics of their grinders ?


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

bill2455 said:


> Hey Paul I sent you a pm
> 
> anyone else have pics of their grinders ?


Didn't build mine , instead I bought the Bader III with variable speed.
I have 5" & 8" contact wheels , small wheel setup ( using hardcore small wheels ) , a short platen and a long platen.










Also have a Delta 1 x 42 , Delta 4 x 36 , Grizzly 1 x 42 and a reversible 1 1/2 HP 9" disc sander.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice JTW Jr


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

Well mine is not as pretty as JTW jr!!!!

I put this together in about an hour. It works great.

Have a step pully to change speeds.










One day I will have that Bader 

SRF


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

that one is pretty cause that was taken then day I received it , notice the lack of plug on it. It isn't so pretty no more. I built a stand for it , didn't want to grind on the bench with steel dust going into all the outlets.

Knowing what I know now , I would have went for the KMG over the Bader.

Bader is a great machine , I have just had tracking issues with this from the get go , never got any help from Bader after numerous calls.

A friend who lives nearby got a Bader , since he learned to grind on mine , his doesn't have a tracking issue at all.

For the $$$ , go for the KMG , you will not be disappointed.

As long as yours works , I say stick with it ! 

While mine is variable speed , I seldom run it over 50%.


----------



## bill2455 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got a 2.5hp treadmill motor and controller for the grinder I'm building today at the dump. Took all the parts off and was just heading for the gate with both arms full when the municipal workers showed up. Apparently its video surveyed 24/7. I thought the "No Trespassing, No Removal of Material, and Violators will be Prosecuted" sign was for other people! Not sure if the RCMP will show up thru the week to issue a summons or not . 

Anyway I got it home, hooked everything up and the display board was shot. It took a while with no schematics to figure it out but I now have a 10k pot hooked up and it works like a charm. I pulled the brushes and barely even a mark on the commutator. I can't wait to finish the grinder now. I'm going to hook up a digital bicycle speedometer for speed display.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Ultimae sanders*

I never saw sanders like those you guys posted. Those are real cool. 
Looks like a very good way to make the belts last longer. I have some parts and may be able to build one like Bologna's, but will buy a sander for my first try. Thanks guys


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

*My Grinder*

Here is a welded no weld grinder I made from Tracey plans. Works great


----------



## pomurchu (Mar 10, 2008)

hovimaul said:


> Here is a welded no weld grinder I made from Tracey plans. Works great


Hi Hovimaul - can you post a bigger picture? I've considered the NWG but thought it looked a bit unstable. Your welded version looks much better though. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Hope this works PM me and I will be happy to tell you what I did. It works great I used a 1 hp motor and have no problems. Here is the first knife off the critter as well

http://s547.photobucket.com/albums/hh466/hovimaul/?action=view&current=knive2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh466/hovimaul/th_knive2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>[/IMG]

http://s547.photobucket.com/albums/hh466/hovimaul/?action=view&current=Grinder.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh466/hovimaul/th_Grinder.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

That didnt work if you can tell me how I will post a larger pic


----------



## pomurchu (Mar 10, 2008)

hovimaul said:


> That didnt work if you can tell me how I will post a larger pic




















Thanks - It looks like the pictures you have uploaded in photobucket are small.
To post pictures copy the entire text in the "IMG Code" box on Photobucket and paste it into your post.

Knife looks great by the way.


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok here is a picture of my wleded no weld grinder. It cost me about $250 to build. I purchased the plans, idler wheel, contact wheel 8" urathane, drive wheel, belt, pulleys, and 2 x 72 belts from http://www.usaknifemaker.com/store

Great people to work with. I just used the original dimensions and welded instead of bolting. I have a 1 HP motor that works good. I used 2" tube because thats what I had.


----------

